# Ssd richtig partitionieren



## ThaT1995 (22. Mai 2012)

Abend 

Ich habe eine 128gb ssd und möchte darauf 2 partitionen machen 1x für windows7 und 1x für sonstige programme/games. Meine frage wäre wie viel gb braucht windows um gut zu funktionieren reichen da 30gb aus ??
Ich höre ja sonst immer 64gb ssd da passt windows und das wichtigste drauf dann müsste die 128 ha reichen oder ?


----------



## dj*viper (22. Mai 2012)

ich würde die SSD nicht partitionieren. windows selbst braucht schon 30gb.
warum willst du eine 128gb SSD partitionieren? sry aber macht keinen sinn in meinen augen...

wenn dann mach die hälfte. 
also ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## ich111 (22. Mai 2012)

Eine Partition draus machen, das ist am besten und immer ein paar GB frei lassen, damit der Controller ordentliches Wearleveling betreiben kann


----------



## ThaT1995 (22. Mai 2012)

Also lieber nicht partitionieren und alles andere auf ne hdd also musik/bilder/filme. Windows und programme auf die ssd ? Hab eh nich so viele games da müssten die 128 gb ausreichn 

Danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## dj*viper (22. Mai 2012)

> Also lieber nicht partitionieren und alles andere auf ne hdd also musik/bilder/filme. Windows und programme auf die ssd


genau so. für musik, bilder und filme braucht man keine SSD. das wäre verschwendung pur


----------



## ThaT1995 (22. Mai 2012)

Danke dann werde ich das morgen mal machen


----------



## Jared566 (22. Mai 2012)

Also meine 120Gb SSD ist nicht partitioniert - mit den ganzen Programmen (Office 2007 / Adobe Suite / Winodows Updates) komme ich auf knappe 80GB.

Nimm lieber die SSD als reine Systemplatte und lager deine Spiele / Filme / sonstiges auf eine extra HDD aus 

Mfg


----------



## ich111 (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn Windows drauf ist kannst du noch Optimieren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## gamerjonas97 (22. Mai 2012)

Hab ne vertex 3 mit 120gb und wenn ich sparsam bin kann ich immer so 55gb freihalten auf der ssd. Nur so browser und wichtigste programme auf die ssd. Obwohl ich es seltsam finde, dass meine ssd immer voller wird obwohl ich immer wieder ccleaner und alte sicherungen lösche sowie ordner auf eine hdd verknüpfe O.o
Aber ich würd nich partitionieren


----------



## Broow (23. Mai 2012)

Macht wie schon gesagt bei solch kleinen Speichermengen wenig sinn.
Allerdings hab ich ne Samsung 830 mit 256 GB. dies 3 mal Partitioniert und da ist ALLES drauf  Windows+ Musik+ Games(nicht wenige) sind drauf und hab immer noch ordentlich was frei,
Hab noch ne 1TB Platte im Gehäuse drinne, aber nicht angeschlossen.
Wenn hier dan welche sagen Verschwendung, dann würde ich sagen , dass es mehr verschwendung ist den Platz frei zu lassen


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

meien aussage bezieht sich auf geldverschwendung und nicht auf platzverschwendung.
warum sollte ich ne größere ssd kaufen, wenn ich nur musik, bilder und filme drauf packen will.
also das ist geldverschwendung!


----------

